# Marathon boat ramp questions



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

I use the one on the bay side at the corner of Aviation Ave and Harbor Drive. That's about even with the west end of the airport. Limited parking though. I always rented on the water, so it was just a matter of one launch and one take out a week later.















.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Very much appreciated. I actually located that ramp from an old THT thread. Looks like the one for me. Thanks again. Mark


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Better get there early if you want a parking spot!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Scott said:


> Better get there early if you want a parking spot!


We'll be staying elsewhere, so won't need to park the truck there. Otherwise, it might be a problem!


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Just to throw out some info. I drove by a couple ramps yesterday. The ramp at mm 54 is still closed with construction. The ramp on Aviation Blv is open, but the parking is blocked off.


----------

